# Homemade vice rack stop



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

During my recent hand tool class we had these vice rack stops to use. 

http://www.leevalley.com/us/wood/page.aspx?p=69605&cat=1,41659

Someone suggested making your own from countertop sample chips. Here's the finished piece.  









1/4 threaded rod, a couple washers and nuts, and a stack of sample tiles.


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

I've used both. The advantage of the commercial one is that its size and color makes it easier to find in a cluttered work space.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

That is a good idea. :thumbsup:

I have the Lee Valley one and like it.

It is a good idea to have one of these, whether commercial or home made.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

I didn't realize the Lee Valley one was only $12 otherwise I probably would have bought one. But iwas passing by lowes anyway. Cost me less than $2.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Essential tool for vise work in my opinion. Commercial, home-made; it don't matter, but everyone using a vise that racks needs one to avoid frustration at the vise.


----------



## Acercanto (Jul 9, 2013)

I don't have a vise yet, so it might be a noob idea, but why wouldn't you just clamp small stuff in the middle of the vise....?

Noob,
Acer


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Acercanto said:


> I don't have a vise yet, so it might be a noob idea, but why wouldn't you just clamp small stuff in the middle of the vise....?
> 
> Noob,
> Acer


If the piece will fit between the rails and screw or is shorter than the jaws this would work, but frequently the pieces we need to clamp are longer than the depth of jaws and / or wider than the width between the rail and the screw.

My front mount vise has the screw offset so more space on one side vs the other, but it is still amazing how often the piece is wider than the space available. "Murphy".


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

Acercanto said:


> I don't have a vise yet, so it might be a noob idea, but why wouldn't you just clamp small stuff in the middle of the vise....?
> 
> Noob,
> Acer


My leg vise has only one screw.


----------



## Acercanto (Jul 9, 2013)

Dave Paine said:


> If the piece will fit between the rails and screw or is shorter than the jaws this would work, but frequently the pieces we need to clamp are longer than the depth of jaws and / or wider than the width between the rail and the screw.
> 
> My front mount vise has the screw offset so more space on one side vs the other, but it is still amazing how often the piece is wider than the space available. "Murphy".


Aaah, hadn't thought about the length of the pieces. Thanks! :thumbsup:

Schooled,
Acer


----------

